# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Посуда и столовые приборы из прошлого века

## Наталья95

Под каждой фотографией, если её увеличить,-
название предмета и цена.

https://forumodua.com/album.php?albumid=32294

В принципе, не мешают - стоят себе, да лежат...
Но, может, кому то нужнее?..
Если что - прошу в ЛС или
на Котовского.

----------


## Vita1970

Спасибо за прекрасный молочник и общение с интеллигентным позитивным человеком, сейчас это большая редкость!

----------


## Наталья95

Продам
(проданное-удаляется из альбома, кое что - добавлено)

https://forumodua.com/album.php?albumid=32294

Под каждой фоткой (если её увеличить) описание и цена.

----------


## LiluSit

Какой год этих подстаканников? Они не "поездные" как я поняла, а декоративные...

----------

